

‘Get in Shape’ Hack #8: Nutrition: ‘If the furnace is hot enough…” - ph0rque
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/10/20/get-in-shape-hack-8-nutrition-if-the-furnace-is-hot-enough/

======
jadence
I've skimmed over a few the articles in this series and I'm confused as to how
it keeps making appearances on the front page of HN.

There is nothing specific here that applies to start-up
founders/employees/entrepreneurs (despite the intended purpose), the articles
are poorly written and far from complete, most of the advice is common
knowledge, and the rest of the advice is of dubious value.

For anyone looking to get in shape, I highly recommend reading the stickies in
the John Stone Fitness forums: <http://forums.johnstonefitness.com/>

~~~
pchristensen
Because it only takes a few votes to get on the front page, David has some HN
readers that subscribe to his blog, so within a few hours of submitting, 1-2
upvotes put it on the front page. Once it's there, more people see it and
upvote it. It doesn't take much.

On a depressing note, once an author has a history of getting upvoted (37s,
Godin, Maroon), people race to submit _anything_ they write so they can get
karma.

~~~
ObieJazz
Also, they say "hack" in the title, like the recent story about football
hacking.

------
vlad
I don't think you said this, but a big one is not to feel you need to finish
everything on your plate.

~~~
durana
I agree 100%. Another thing is people feel the need to eat until they feel
full. Your stomach can stretch and contract, so obtaining that full feeling
isn't really a great measure for determining how much you should eat. I'd say
controlling your portions based on something other than feeling full or
clearing your plate is more important than trying to split your food up into
more than 3 meals a day.

------
vaksel
personally I prefer to work out a little bit more and eat whatever I want
instead of watching my diet. For me pretty much the entire day is nothing but
junk food, the only time I have a proper meal is for supper.

------
kingkongrevenge
> Eat 5x a day, spread out every 3-4 hours

Bzzzt. Frequent eating keeps your insulin levels up, which encourages weight
gain as well as stresses your body in various ways. Eat two hearty meals and a
light one. Digestion dulls the mind and saps energy, so why do it more than
three times a day? Preparing good food should also take some time.

When you eat frequently your body never burns fat. It becomes accustomed to
constantly running on glycogen and you get hunger pangs very easily. You want
to run mostly on fat metabolism; it's really how your body is designed to
work. You're not a grazer like a cow. You're closer to a lion or a bear. These
animals eat their fill and then go long periods running on the fat.

> Drink lots of water

Drink when you're thirsty. There is absolutely no reason to drink more than
thirst demands. If anything, drinking extra water stresses your kidneys and
depletes you of water soluble minerals and vitamins.

~~~
ph0rque
> Bzzzt. Frequent eating keeps your insulin levels up, which encourages weight
> gain as well as stresses your body in various ways. Eat two hearty meals and
> a light one. Digestion dulls the mind and saps energy, so why do it more
> than three times a day? Preparing good food should also take some time.

Interesting... I read that eating smaller amounts more often keeps your
metabolism in high gear, and shrinks your stomach by never having too much in
it... can you point to some sources for your assertions (not saying you're
wrong, just trying to solve a contradiction).

FWIW, I got my info from The Abs Diet book.

